# Siemens ADSL CL-110-I Disconnect



## Die Sula (11. Oktober 2009)

Hey liebe Community 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich habe ein großes Problem was das surfen und spielen im Internet erheblich beeinflusst.
Mein Server und Ich fliegen ständig aus dem Internet. Ich muss jedesmal erst wieder ins Menü von meinem Modem
und erneut auf Verbinden klicken. Es ist halt unregelmäßig so das ich nie genau weiß wann es wieder soweit ist.

Hier mal ein paar Informationen:
Modem: Siemens ADSL CL-110-I /// Firmware:  3.29u
Router: D-Link DES 105D /// Angeschlossen: Rechner 1 Windows XP Home, Rechner 2 Windows 7
Verbindund: DSL 4000+ mit Speedchecker gestestet und stimmt.

*EDIT*
Mir ist aufgefallen das seid dem ich Windows 7 habe, sind meine Ladezeiten viel länger.
Wenn ich z.b. ein Link bei google anklicke war es vorher immer so das ich sofort auf der Seite war.
Nun ist es so das es 10-20 Sekunden dauert.
*EDIT*

Mein Modem Check sagt folgendes:

Ethernet-Verbindung testen: Bestanden
Überprüfen Sie Ihre USB Verbindung.: getrennt

*Verbindung zum ADSL-Anbieter testen*
ADSL-Synchronisierung testen: 	Bestanden  
ATM OAM F5-Segment-Ping testen: 	Fehler  (Unwichtig)
ATM OAM F5-End-to-End-Ping testen: 	Fehler  (Unwichtig)
ATM OAM F4-Segment-Ping testen: 	Fehler  (Unwichtig)
ATM OAM F4-End-to-End-Ping testen:   Fehler  (Unwichtig)	

*Testen Sie die Verbindung zu Ihrem Internet-Anbieter*
PPP-Server-Verbindung testen: 	Bestanden 
Authentifizierung mit dem Internet-Anbieter testen: Bestanden 
Zugewiesene IP-Adresse testen: 	Bestanden 
Ping-Standardgateway: Bestanden  
Ping auf bevorzugten DNS-Server ausführen: Bestanden


----------



## Die Sula (12. Oktober 2009)

Keiner eine Idee?


----------

